# curly kitten is home



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all! 
Just wanted to send a little message about the last past 10 days 
We met our lo last monday and I can not even try to explain how amazing it was. We sat and just stared at this amazing creature who played in front of us. She did not even seem real and we did not dare touch her or blink incase she disapeared in front of our eyes. Within minutes she was playing hide and seek and calling us mummy and daddy. Such a bright, happy 22month old and we knew then that she would wrap us totally around her little finger from that moment on. 
Day 2. "Hello mummy, Hello Daddeeeeeeeeeeee" met us at the door. A long day staying from waking till after dinner but so so happy. She has accepted us as her adoring slaves! 
Day 3. First outing alone and daddys virgin drive in the pushchair! She had us taking her from slide to swing to roundabout and back again over and over again. We fed her dinner and I changed her first nappy. She hit her face on the table and let me comfort her. MASSIVE. When the amazing fc put her to bed she cried and I cried at the sound of my little girl. She will ruin us if we are not careful. That night she let me give her the nights bottle of milk. Foster carer was amazed and estatic as she has never let anyone but her give the bottle before! Does she know we are her parents??
Day 4. Park, Swimming and lots of playing. She is soooooo good. We are all getting really tired now and the strain is showing but it is beginning to become real now and we dont need to pinch ourselves every other second.
Day 5 foster carer brings lo to our home. A long drive of 1.5 hours but curly kitten in good spirits as always. She loves her room and all her toys and is getting used to the cat ;0)
Day 6 foster family come with curly kitten and after all have explored leave us with her for lunch afternoon nap and tea. After tea we have to take her back but to be home with our daughter was just amazing. She went straight to sleep and seemed so at home with us and in her surroundings 
Day 7. Daddy not well so sleeps in the hotel while I am let loose with the cards! We love shopping and I get so many comments about how gorge she is with her amazing curls!!! I AM A REAL MUMMY and SOOOO PROUD. We collect daddy have lunch then they both have a nap while I send out emails to everyone
Day 8 review......everyone just knows that this is a match made in heaven.....how can it be soooo right? 
Day 9 home...a very strange day and very sad to leave the amazing foster family. She does shed a few tears on the way home but is easily distracted and once home is excited by the gifts left at the door step! Presents presents is her fav word. Eats ok. sleeps well, enjoys her bath, looks very confused as daddy massages her with oils but complies then so tired she can not hold her milk bottle and lies in my arms as I sing to her and feed her the bottle. I can only just hold back the tears of happyness. I must of checked on her every 30mins and that is with the baby monitor on at full blast! 
Day 10....today.....up happy and lies in bed with me chatting before bath and hair wash. Dress is one of her new outfits before breakfast. Out to town to buy some new shoes and a toy box as her toys have invaded every part of my house :0) Lunch out, nap, more play, dinner then bed! Mummy and kitten very very tired today although she sleeps better than mummy! Daddy doing far better but her did have one day in bed so I think he cheated... 
I never thought this would happen to us and I never believed it would feel this right. 
I hope this gives somebody some comfort xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Many congrats- what a beautiful story- keep enjoying it, its real! 

Livity K xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats mr n mrs curvycat
I had tears of joy reading x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats to you all!! She sounds wonderful and sounds like is really settling in well! Enjoy every moment!!


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Many congrats, this is a truely lovely story.

Lots of love

Fergux


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad you are finally a Mummy.  

Thanks for sharing your story and I look forward to hearing baout your future together.  

Bop


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Curvy cat it is amazing to read this! Congratulations Mummy and daddy... It gives me lats of hope for the future.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

lats? i mean lots


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

fantastic!! soooooo very very happy for u - mummy, daddy and ur little darling. enjoy every min!   

lots of love camly xxxx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats mummy and daddy, your story brought tears to my eyes, what a lovely story.
I now look forward to hearing more stories of your lovely family as time goes on.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

What a wonderful story curlycat   I can feel your joy and love for your daughter through your words.

So happy for you - it brought tears to my eyes   

Xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry I called you curlycat rather than curvycat   

x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonderful! Wonderful! Wonderful!
Thankyou so much for taking the time to write. What fantastic news. It seems so 'real' too. I really hope our story becomes as wonderful as yours. Massive Congratulations.
Love from Duckling x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

magic!!!!    

Congratulations - it sounds truly amazing - enjoy every minute!! 

Makes me all the more excited - and was lovely to hear about all you did. 

xx


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

Congratulations   
I am so pleased for you Curvycat.
Your post brought a smile to my face, Curvykitten sounds gorgeous.
Enjoy every second.
Love Oceania xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah what a lovely post..such a magical time isnt it  
enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!

kj x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

What a beautiful story. So pleased for all of you - you sound over the moon xx


----------



## Poochie1111 (Apr 26, 2009)

How wonderful Curvycat.  Your story of the last few weeks has brought tears to my eyes.  Sounds like you have a wonderful little daughter there.  Makes me feel very positive for the future.


----------

